# Southwest Qld - Part 2, Skinks, Dragons & Monitors



## DanTheMan (Feb 24, 2010)

A few photo's of the few lizards I did'nt run over

Shingleback_ - Tiliqua rugosa






_Bluey_





_Cunninghams - _E. cunninghami



_

Dragon's - got no good photo's, so only a few of the highlight of the dragons for me, look at Matt's post here for the others - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...rping-trip-part-1-dragons-and-monitors-130646

Pebble Earless Dragon - _Tympanocryptis cephalus
_Spotted 20 metres off the road amoung some stones while driving















Monitors

_V. gouldii










_Dodgy photo of a _V. panoptes,_ couldn't get any closer.
_





V. various










_The best of the monitors, _V. tristis









_


----------



## xavarx7 (Feb 24, 2010)

love the Pebble Earless Dragon he looks just like the stones around him


----------



## miss2 (Feb 24, 2010)

i though u were playing a trick with the pebble dragon, then i scrolled down lol


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 15, 2010)

miss2 said:


> i though u were playing a trick with the pebble dragon, then i scrolled down lol


 lol same here


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm so glad you saw him and got those photos  Great work!


----------

